# Indian Giver back in stock!!! - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/6/15)

One of our most popular selling juices is now back in stock. 

I*ndian Giver by Traditional Juice Co*
*
A sweet, savory e-liquid treat, Indian Giver is a deep fried vanilla ice cream, covered with a light coating of powdered sugar.



*


----------



## moonunit (24/6/15)

This is definitely a winner! Took me a while to start enjoying it but now I love it! Really a top class juice especially on a RDA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/6/15)

Yeah same. Didn't quite get it in the beginning hey but it rocks and you start getting different profiles with different settings. Really well brewed juice.


----------

